# my baby is always grumpy!



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello! My boyfriend and I have 2 hedgehogs, Sneezy who I have posted about often, and then I got another hog this summer (as a baby) and his name has become grumpus. He was such a sweet baby, I cuddled him all the time, held him every day- he ran/runs on his wheel- and eats well. I live in an older apartment, and the heat doesent circulate as well, so we moved grumpus to sneezy's home (in different cages- obv) but once grumpus started quilling he became so grumpy and acts as though he hates everyone. (he acted like this in both my appartment and his new location). Its really sad because we have given him nothing but love! He hisses and pops his body so he quills you if you try to go near him, he curls up and bites you if you pick him up without a long shirt on to protect your hands, and once in a while he will calm down, but not for long. We continue to hold him every day, for long periods of time- hoping he will realize we love him- but I just dont understand why he is so unhappy. Its hard because Sneezy is just the happiest little guy ever, but I am hoping something will bring grump around. Any advice?!
Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm assuming he is between 4 & 6 months old? It may be age related. I've had a few that were total grumps at that age, even after quilling finished. Think puberty! 

Sadly though, sometimes quilling will affect their personality for life. Our Daisy was an prime example. She was a wonderful baby until she quilled and then she turned into a total grump and she mellowed slightly with age but that was only that she quit trying to bite us. :lol: 

Keep trying to socialize and he may come around.


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks so much Nancy! He is just four months, so I assumed quilling- but he just seems so traumatized- but nothing has happened to him! I will just continue to love him and hope that he loves me!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hang in there. My Whyte is making progress with my daughter but not with me. He is coming out of his ball almost immediately with her now. He's still jumpy but does not ball up when she is spending time with him, now he will do "the frowny face" instead. It's really impressive when they do start to come around. We've discovered he is an "explorer" and she is really enjoying watching him play.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you try (I know this might sound weird) using your used laundry for his blanky/bedding? It seemed for a while Mika just plain hated me. I know she's been quilling lately, but ever since I started leaving my shirts for her to use as blankies, she's much more accustomed to my smell. Whereas it used to take upwards of 5 minutes for her to unball and realize that it was me, she doesn't even ball up anymore. Pretty much the same thing happened with Sweet Pea when I had her, too.

Even if he's spiking you and biting you, if you keep doing what your'e doing and showing him you love him, he'll hopefully realize that you're not trying to hurt him. I think hedgies are very afraid of us sometimes.


----------

